
Deutsche Bank is a work of satirical genius - nabla9
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2019/02/01/1549034457000/Deutsche-Bank-is-a-work-of-satirical-genius/
======
nabla9
[https://outline.com/YRkqP3](https://outline.com/YRkqP3)

